# New to microskiff from Sarasota



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Greg anderson said:


> Owner of a salt marsh 1444 amazing little skiff.


Welcome, lots of knowledge here and interesting bantering, LOL. Would take you up on your offer if I was in your area. Why do you like the 1444? Anything you don't like?


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Welcome Greg. Wish I was in your area. I would defiantly take you up on a trade out.


----------



## Greg anderson (Dec 19, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Welcome, lots of knowledge here and interesting bantering, LOL. Would take you up on your offer if I was in your area. Why do you like the 1444? Anything you don't like?


Thanks man. That’s a tough question there really are no dislikes. I grew up fishing from a canoe. This little skiff allows me to continue to fish the same hard to reach areas with more stability and comfort for two people. Plenty of room. At first I was very skeptical about the stability but it turned out the opposite.


----------



## Greg anderson (Dec 19, 2017)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Welcome Greg. Wish I was in your area. I would defiantly take you up on a trade out.


Anytime man


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks


Greg anderson said:


> At first I was very skeptical about the stability but it turned out the opposite


Had it in any heavy chop yet?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Greg anderson said:


> New to fly fishing. Maybe I can lend some bow time in return for some casting lessons ‍♂


I'll take you up on that. I'm about 30 minutes from you. You are also welcome to come over to the house and I'll get you tuned up here before we go out on the water. I have a large lawn and casting pond that we can do casting lessons on. I can also help you with rigging and flies. That way we both can fish more out on the boat than doing lessons. 

Just PM me.


----------



## Greg anderson (Dec 19, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I'll take you up on that. I'm about 30 minutes from you. You are also welcome to come over to the house and I'll get you tuned up here before we go out on the water. I have a large lawn and casting pond that we can do casting lessons on. I can also help you with rigging and flies. That way we both can fish more out on the boat than doing lessons.
> 
> Just PM me.


Pm me your number. That would be greatly appreciated


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Greg anderson said:


> Pm me your number. That would be greatly appreciated


Enjoy the experience. Ted is a great guy and a wealth of knowledge. I live in Houston but bought a boat in Orlando in oct 2016. Ted helped me when I bought it. We went to Sarasota summer before last. We also got to chase tarpons off manasota key and what an experience. It was a lot of fun. We are thinking about going back in which case I will let you know ....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> Enjoy the experience. Ted is a great guy and a wealth of knowledge. I live in Houston but bought a boat in Orlando in oct 2016. Ted helped me when I bought it. We went to Sarasota summer before last. We also got to chase tarpons off manasota key and what an experience. It was a lot of fun. We are thinking about going back in which case I will let you know ....


Oh you know you'll be back.  Especially now that Eric has got his new sled and itching to come here often.  He also said you're selling that beautiful BT to buy a Whip or something HB.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Getting the Microskiff bug eating at me more everyday. The BT3 is a fantastic fishing machine and fantastic in LA and FL but I need less than 8”-10” for Texas . I guess I am still on the journey. We will find our way back to Sarasota soon ....


----------

